
WhatsApp drops annual 99¢ fee, vows service will remain ad-free - msh
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/01/facebook-ditches-whatsapps-annual-69p-fee-vows-service-will-remain-ad-free/
======
JBReefer
This seems like a very big deal for a lot of very poor people - a Bolivian
friend keeps in touch with his family there entirely by WhatsApp. I wonder how
much this will actually increase the userbase, especially in the Third World.

